# Worcester Winning Battle With Gangs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There are more than 50 street gangs with about 2,000 members active in Massachusetts, according to the state. But the number does not include smaller, neighborhood gangs -- some who actually recruit online. So many local cities and towns are struggling with gangs, but FOX25's David Wade takes a close look at one city that seems to be winning the battle.

Worcester Winning Battle With Gangs
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1538300&version=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------

